# Smoker Suggestions



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking to buy someone a smoker for the Holidays. Any suggestions on which smoker to purchase. Would like a nice one since he has wore out his current one. Suggestions on kind and where to purchase.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been happy with my 18" Smoke Vault by Camp Chef. It's propane, not electric. 
You can find them at Cal Ranch and Sportsmans, or Walmart.com.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Camp-Chef-18-Propane-Smoker-Vault-with-Matchless-Ingnition/21778790

Or if you feel very generous there's always a Traeger.:smile:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been happy with my 18" Smoke Vault by Camp Chef. It's propane, not electric.
> You can find them at Cal Ranch and Sportsmans, or Walmart.com.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Camp-Chef-18-Propane-Smoker-Vault-with-Matchless-Ingnition/21778790
> 
> Or if you feel very generous there's always a Traeger.:smile:


Does that size hold a turkey or a nice size brisket or pork butt? Looking to get one too but dang they ain't cheap ok I'm a tightwad


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

If they already have a smoker, they likely have a preference of what they like and don't like and what they are looking for in a new one. There are so many different variables to make a decision (fuel type, size, cost, pellet vs. traditional vs. ceramic, what meats do they like to smoke, etc.) If it isn't a surprise, I'd try to get some information from them to make a decision they'll be happy with.

I've owned several smokers and every time I learn new things about what I want in a smoker (perhaps I'm too picky about it). Right now I'm running a Weber Smokey Mountain and it has been fantastic. I'd highly recommend it if he is looking for the traditional smoking experience. Amazon is a great place to get it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Does that size hold a turkey or a nice size brisket or pork butt? Looking to get one too but dang they ain't cheap ok I'm a tightwad


Yes. I have smoked a lot of turkeys and pork butts in it over the years. They make it in a 24" version too.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes. I have smoked a lot of turkeys and pork butts in it over the years. They make it in a 24" version too.


Is your's the 18" version? Don't really need one too big I don't think.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

brisket said:


> If they already have a smoker, they likely have a preference of what they like and don't like and what they are looking for in a new one. There are so many different variables to make a decision (fuel type, size, cost, pellet vs. traditional vs. ceramic, what meats do they like to smoke, etc.) If it isn't a surprise, I'd try to get some information from them to make a decision they'll be happy with.
> 
> I've owned several smokers and every time I learn new things about what I want in a smoker (perhaps I'm too picky about it). Right now I'm running a Weber Smokey Mountain and it has been fantastic. I'd highly recommend it if he is looking for the traditional smoking experience. Amazon is a great place to get it.


Had one like that 25 years ago and really got tired of checking it regularly and putting charcoal in it to keep the temps just right. Looking for a fire up and forget it type, or as close to that as possible.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is your's the 18" version? Don't really need one too big I don't think.


Yes 18"


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I personally haven't tried one yet, but I saw this on the outdoor show this weekend. I really like the concept of having a upright for salami and bigger items like turkeys with using pellets.

https://www.campchef.com/smokers-gr...ies/camp-chef-smokepro-xxl-pellet-smoker.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes 18"


OK now here's the $64,000,000 question. Seeing your dog.....I have Lucy the useless Chesapeake and I am wondering what you did to keep your dog from going after the smoker? This weekend Lucy tried to steal my brats off the bbq when I opened it up...bad Lucy!


----------



## scpete (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm pretty new to smoking meats...but I love em!
My wife treated me to an early Christmas present a month ago and "allowed" me to buy a smoker. We bought one from Costco. Traeger was doing a promotional there and I picked up one of the Traeger Tailgaters. It's a smaller model but works great. It will not hold a large turkey but it will a smaller one. I smoked a turkey breast the other day and I'm sold!
Looking to do a brisket next and then some sausage.
Have a look... IMO I think it's worth it.
Good Luck!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have had a few smokers and it depends on what you want it for, which will, or should determine the type. The pellet smoker is a good option if you don't like heavy smoke flavor. It is kind of like a point and shoot camera, turn it on, walk away and forget it. If you like heavy smoke flavor, pellet smokers are not the way to go. Ask questions and do your research. For general cooking and that campfire taste, pellet smokers work well. For jerky and fish, I much prefer an electric smoker like the Master Built.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The pellet grills have low smoke and high smoke. And, u can use different types of 
pellets to get different flavors. Can get them quite smokey if u want.


----------

